
Uncovering the security issues of shared scooter services - Edward9
https://www.imperva.com/blog/i-know-where-you-rode-last-summer-uncovering-the-security-issues-of-shared-scooter-services/
======
thereyougo
Besides security issues, scooter services have another big issue. They don't
care about their customers.

I drove few times on a bird, and enjoyed the experience. Few months ago (right
before the winter) they've changed the wheels to plastic wheels since many
birds had a flat tire which cost the company a lot I believe.

The plastic wheel is likely to slide when you try to brake when the ground is
wet.

Doing a move like this right before the winter starts showed me how money
oriented bird is

